# iPhoto or Aperture？



## factoryxii (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering how you guys organize all your photo album？

Which one is better？ iPhoto or Aperture？ Share any experience 

Thanks！


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2013)

iPhoto doesn't really handle RAW images, Aperture does, and allows multiple libraries including storage on external drives.


----------



## viggen61 (Apr 14, 2013)

Aperture does many things that iPhoto can't. Multiple libraries is one. You can sort of do it in iPhoto, but it requires a lot of work moving & renaming files. Aperture is a much more professional interface than iPhoto. Aperture supports Vaults, which are independent copies of your library. You can have one or more vaults, and they don't all need to be on line all the time, Aperture won't come to a screeching halt if it can't find one, it'll just update it next time it is available. Aperture supports both managed (all your images plus metadata and changes go into the library) and referenced (the library only holds the metadata & changes.) libraries. Note that in no case are your original images altered.

Since the last revision or so of Aperture and iPhoto, they can both open each other's libraries. There are some limitations when opening an Aperture-created library in iPhoto, but nothing major. All changes will be seen in both.

One reason I've found to keep both around is that the Apple online printing options are not the same for both. I've given my family custom calendars of my photos the past two years, and Aperture won't do Calendars! Yes, I know other printing houses do calendars, but I've not seen any that do the same kind that Apple does.

For $80, you can't go wrong with Aperture.


----------



## t.light (Apr 14, 2013)

I would not recommend Aperture. Many times I had problems with database inconsistency, but could repair it. The last time the build-in tools could not repair the database and my Timecapsule backup was corrupted too , cause the programm not give a notice when the problem actually occur. I switched too Lightroom and had to build up the hole library of 24K files (raw-settings, keywords, ratings) from scratch.
Raw processing is far better in LR. Spend a few bucks more and you have something for professional use.


----------



## setterguy (Apr 14, 2013)

I am just an amateur but have used Light Room, iPhoto and Aperture. I primarily use Apertue as I find it to be more user friendly and it links very well as I am a iMac user. Light Room is a great piece of software and it is very robust and powerful from the perspective of being able to organize your photos. Aperture for me allows me to configure photo journals in a very transparent manner. Clearly Lightroom is more orientated to the professional user.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

factoryxii said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering how you guys organize all your photo album？
> 
> ...


iPhoto if you only shoot JPG and if you only do very basic editing ... its is very simple to use and has a beautiful layout for viewing your photos ... great piece of software if you are just starting out in photo editing.
Aperture, if you also shoot RAW and like to have more options for editing.
But if you do go with iPhoto at first and later on upgrade to Aperture, your iPhoto library can still be opened by Aperture.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Apr 14, 2013)

I used both iPhoto and Aperture for a while before I switched to Lightroom 4. iPhoto was used to manage any pictures I took with my iPhone. Aperture was used for photos I took with my DSLR. 

In the end, "upgrading" to Lightroom was one of the best investments I ever made. I wish I would've done it sooner. The abilities you gain in the photo editing process (to me) far outweigh the initial learning time taken to re-learn software. i.e. 1) the noise reduction slider actually does something to reduce noise. 2) the single-click lens profile correction is awesome 3) the clarity slider does wonders for a lot of my pictures. I know this might vary according to your style but I can organize and edit my photos in 1/4th of the time with Lightroom and I've only been using it since December 2012. Just my 2 cents


----------

